# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Andrea Nargaj

## NoName

*Andrea Nargaj*


*Padër Andrea Nargaj*, lindi në Vukpalaj-Bajzë, treva e njohun Malsie e Madhe, që ndodhet në pjesën veri-përindimore të Shkodrës, aty ku arrin gjatsinë e tij liqeni i bukur i Shkodrës, dhe kufizohet me Kushën e Hotit. 

Ai pati ardhë në jetë, në mesin e 7 fëmijve (5 Djem dhe 2 Vajza) me datë 19 Maj, 1919. 

U lindë në familjen e Dedush-Marashajve me za në Bajzë te Kastratit .Baba i tij ishte Prek Dashi i Kalaj. Nana e tij kje e nderuemja dhe mirnjoftuna Filomena Smajlaj prej derës të ndigjueme e mjaft bujare në Hot. 

Qysh në f'mininë e tij, ai pati çfaqë një zhvillim shumë të shpejtë mendor, sa shpesh në atë mjedis familjar ishte droja, "Se ky fmi kaq i sçutë ashtë në rrezik të mos rritet por ta kenë jetën e shkurtë". U pagzua në Kishë të Bajzës së Kastratit me emnin Zef, në nder kujtimi të Shejtit Shna Zef . 

Shkollën fillore 2 vjet, e pati mbarua në *Bajzë*, e Mësuesi tu e pa aftësinë e Zefit vogël që po merrte aqë vlersime në dije, i këshilloj Prindve që ta dërgonin në shkollë për të vazhdue studimet më të larta. Familja me deshirë e dërguen për studime në kolegjin Françeskan të Shkodrës. Kështu Zefi i biri i Prek Dashit, në moshën 17 vjeçar bahet antar nderi i (Kuvendit Shkollës) në Seminarin e Troshanit - Zadrimë në vjetin 1936. 

Pikrisht, aty ku pati vijue mësimet edhe ma i madhi poet Kombtar, At. Gjergj Fishta. 

Nji vjet ma vonë, iu nënshtrua betimit në Rregullin e Parë, dhe me betimin solemn (fetare) për me u shugurua Meshtar në 1940. 

Ai pati nisë studimet për filozofi në Shkodër, para se të kapercente Adriatikun ku shkoji për të vazhdua Teologji në Shejtninë e Provincës së Venedikut. Zefit i ashtë dhanë titulli Prift (megjithse ai nuk e kishte arritë moshën e caktueme, për tu ba prift, por se i patë kalue te gjitha detyrimet Akademike të nevojshme para afatit të përcaktuem) 

Pra iu dha titulli, me vendim të posaçëm prej Kryepeshkopit të Venecias, *Constatinus Stella*, me 11 të Korrikut në vjetin 1943 të cilin e priti me mjaft gezim. 

Nga ai moment e mbrapa e shohim se Meshtari, ndryshoj edhe emnin sipas traditës Françeskan nga Zef, në Andreu. 

Mbasi i kreu mësimet Teologjike, u diplomua në punën e tij si filozof i Universitetit "Zemra e Kushtuar" në Milano, dhe ma vonë në Vatikan, Romë prej ku mori gradën e doctorit të filozofisë në vitin 1948. Kje ajo kohë, tepër e vshtirë e regjimit komunist në Shqipni, ku kje ba e pamundun kthimi i studentavë në Shqipni. 

Sepse Qeveria e asaj kohë, me një vendim të veçantë të Komunistave Shqiptarë ja patë heqë të drejtën e qytetarisë Shqiptare, krejt atynë priftërinjve Katolikë që kjenë për të studjua jashtë Atdheut, e njëni nga këta studiuesa Univërsitaro-katolikë kje edhe ky Meshtar prej Bajzës Kastratit. 

*Frati françeskan* me shpirt të madh, i vetëdishëm se Familja e tij në Vukpalaj të Kastratit, do të kishtë pasoja të randa politike, duke i burgosë dhe intërnua, kur të ndigjohej mbiemni i (Kalaj) , vendosi që të thrritej aty e mbarapa Andreu Nargaj jo ma i Kalaj, me kërkesë dhe dëshirën e vet. Sipas arsyetimit të biografisë "keqe" politike, At Andreu pati thanë në vjetët e ma vonshme ; Se nuk kishte lidhje ky mbiemën as me atë qe po thirrej mbrenda fiseve të Kastratit "Narkaj", e cila nuk mund të arsyetohet koiçidenca në asnje dhojë faktit vetëm se janë prej nji krahine. Duhet thanë e vërteta se në kët mnyrë kanë veprua disa prej fiseve në Shqipni, duke ndrrua me taktikë mbiemnin. Kjo i takon pikrisht vjetit 1948 sipas rrjedhës kronologjike të ngjarjeve. Kët shpjegim e dëshmon me kopetencë edhe nipi i Padër Andreut, Gaspër Kalaj për axhën e vet, sipas bisedës që ata kishin ba Axhë e Nip, kur kjenë bashkue në New-York në fillim te vjetit 1990, me rrënimin e komunizmit në Shqipni, ku jetu'në gati 9 vjet me afërsinë e mbshtetjes familjare të njani-tjetrit si mërgimtar në Amerikë. 

Prandaj, në ato vjete të largëta gadi 6 dekada ma parë At.Nargaj kje detyrua prej kushteve shumë të randa politike që ndollen në Atdhe me qëndrue pa kohe të percaktueme në Romë. 

Duke u pa me vemendje nga drejtuesit e institucioneve fetare në Itali për mos kthimin e Nargajt në Shqipni, ai ngarkohet me detyrën e profesorit në institutin GROTTAFERRATA , si mësues i përkohshëm , ku në të njajtën kohë kje caktua me përgjegjsinë e përfaqsuesit Pontifikal pranë Komisionit refugjatve Shqiptarë në Itali. 

Në vjetin 1951, Ministri i përgjithshëm në Vatikan e ngarkoi At.Nargaj, me detyrë pranë Komisariatit të aso kohe Kroat, prej andej në Famullinë _"Familja e Shëjntë"_ në Çikago SH.B.A. Detyrë që e kreu deri në vitin 1956, si prift i rregullit Françeskan. 

Rreth kësaj kohë, ashtë për tu përmendë kontributi i tij i çmuemë me shkrimë të nji pas-njishmë te " Zani i Amërikes" në nji përjudhë kohorë prej 10 vjetësh, duke trajtue mendime e problemet Teologjikë. Po ashtu në të njajtën përjudhë kje edhë bashkpuntor i ngushtë më Rradion - "Europa e Lirë" mbi 11 vjetë i pashkputun, duke lujtë nji rrol mjaft edukativ, tek ndigjuesit e shumtë të Rradios që aso kohë valet televizive ishin të pakta.! 

Në komunitetin katolik të Nju-Jorkut, detyrën e parë At. Nargaj e ka ushtrua si Profesor i Filozofisë dhe i Teologjisë mbi 8 vjetë në Kolegjin "SIENA" duke dhanë mësim e pastaj, ashtë caktue përsëri po me të njajtën detyrë në Kolegjin e Shën Jozefit në North Windham në shtetin Main, ku patë dhanë leksione për 24 vjet rradhazi me përkushtim e devocion. 

Me 16 Qershor 1962, Prof. Dr. Nargaj duke kenë i të njajtit mendim, s'bashku me Monsinjor Zef Oroshin, themeluen lidhjen katolike Shqyptaro-Amerikanë. Po ashtu edhe Gazetën me të njajtën emën, por se Gazeta diku ma vonë pati psua ndërprerje, duke rifillua prapë të botohët. Sigurisht, me një emën tjetër Revista "Jeta Katolike"e Kishës "Zoja e Shkodres" në Nju-Jork, e cila vazhdon të botohët edhe në kohën e sotmë, nën drejtimin e Famullitarit të mirënjohun në komunitetin Shqyptar Dom.Pjetër Popaj. 

At Nargaj në gjithë këto vjetë, si mësim-dhanës, në kohën e pushimeve shkollore ka kontribua në ndihmë të vazhdueshmë, në komunitetin katolik Shyptaro-Amerikan. 

Me kenë se edhe ai ka pasë të drejtën e pushimeve në muajt e Verës, por Andreu jepte ndihmesën e vet kryesisht në Kishën "_Zoja e Këshillit Mirë_" në Nju- Jork, duke mbajtë lidhje të ngushta shpirtnore me komunitetin Shqyptarë, dhe veçanarisht më familjën e tij, që i deshti aq shumë tuj i perkrahë në të tana mundsitë e jetës tij, ku edhe i pati mungua lidhja dhe afersia e nevojshme familjare, në një perjudhe kohore prej 60 vjetësh. 

Në vjetin 1993 në moshën 74 vjeçë, ai kje kthye pranë kishes së komunitetit Shqyptarë të Nju-Jorkut, si Meshtar që shërbeu deri në vjetin 1998. Po në kët kohë, ashtë transferua në Kishën e Shën Antonit në Boston, prapë si Meshtar deri pakë kohë para se me ndrrua jetë. Herën e fundit ashtë transferua tek Kuvendi Françeskan në Ringwood (Nju Jork) ku me 18 Gusht të vjetit 1999, në moshën e bardhë 80 vjeçë dha shpirt. 

Dukë u shua kshtu, trupi i njanit prej Meshtarvë të mirnjohur në krejt Diasporë, që punojë e jetoi, tu u ba shembull si Mësues në Kolegje, në kontribute fetare, edhe për ndihmën e atynë, në momente të vshtira të jetës në komunitetin Shqyptarë. 

Në materialin që aso kohë shkruantë Vatikani, shikjojmë lajmin e konfirmuemë të dhanë me shkrim qyshë atëherë, kur u lajmrua me njoftimin "_Nekrologjik_" për vdekjën e Profesorit të Doctoruam në Filozofi Padër Andreu Nargaj, si nji rast mjaft i dhimbshëm. 

Ceremonia e varrosjes At.Nargajs, kje mbajtë në Kishën Shqyptarë "_Zoja e Shkodres_" në Hartsdalë të Nju-Jorkut. Mesha ashtë udhëheqë prej Charls Miller, Viscar-Provincial i kuvendit Françeskan, si edhë mjaft autoritete të tjera fetarë e shkollorë prej shumë vendeve të Amerikës. Në fjalimin e përmortshëm të ceremonisë dhe të salikimit, At Nargaj u kumtua, si humbje e madhë dhë u përkujtua si një përsonalitet i kompletumë me dije, i qetë shumë paqësor, studiues i zellshëm dhë me nji humor të hollë si vetë kultura që ai zotronte.. 

Arqipeshkvi i Tiranës dhe i Durrësit Monsinjor *Rrok Mirdita* në Homolinë e Meshës predikoi gjatë për jetën dhë veprimtarinë e Padër Nargajn si vlla në Krishtin, si nji "_Intelektual i Thelle_" "_Njëriu i Librave_" por në të njatën kohë shumë modest, bari shpirtnuer i devotshëm i grigjës Jezusit, që dha të gjitha forcat mendorë e shpirtnorë për mësimin e dijeve fetarë në komunitetet Katolike, që do të kujtohet gjihtëmonë dhe do të jetojë në shkrimët e tija. 

Në atë cerëmoni varrimit, përfaqsuesi i familjës At Andreut, Gaspër Kalaj, foli për disa prej kujtimët e tij përsonale që kishtë lanë kohë ma parë Axha i vetë i paharrueshëm, kshtu tha ndër të tjera : Si porosie e fundit e axhës tem Padër Andreu Nargaj kje, që shërbimët mortore ti bahëshin pikrisht këtu, ku jemi sot në Kishën "_Zoja e Shkodres_" pranë komunitetit Shqyptaro-Amerikan të cilit edhe i përkiste që ai e deshti me mjaft çiltërsi shpirtnorë si bari i Kishës. 

Profësori i Filozofisë At.Nargaj, ashtë varrosun prej kuvendit Françeskan i Nju-Jorkut në nji vend i caktuem veçmas, ku prehën të gjithë Meshtarët e Rregullit Françeskan, dhe që gjindet në qytetin e Nju- Jersey. Duhet thanë për hirë të vërtetes, se Filozofi ynë e kushtoi të tanë jetën e tij në sherbim të fesë Krishtit, për nji përjudhë kohorë të gjatë prej 62 vjetësh pa pushim. 

Ai nuk u lodhe asnji herë t'u shërbye njëkohësisht edhë si Meshtar për 56 vjet, dhë ajo ma e randsishmja duke i mësua shumë brezavë dije me nji shembull, si Apostull Teologjik i Krishtenimit, dhë nji Françeskan krejt i devotshëm i cili kje i përkushtuem me Ungjill në shpirt. Poashtu edhe pa mujte me largua mallin e madh që kishte për Atdhe. 

Patë nji dashni të madhe për Shkodrën e për vendlindjen Bajzen e Kastratit, ku kje largue qysh në moshën e tij të rinisë, me atë nostalgjinë e akumulueme për nji kohë të gjatë, sa krejt jeta e tij, moto e cila e shoqënoi gjithnjë pa ndërpre edhe pranë shtëpisë së nipit tij Gaspër Kalaj me banim në New-York. 

Sikurse thuhet prej familjës tij: Se janë shumë dorshkrime, që në të ardhmën do ta shofin dritën e botimit, ku kishte me kenë me mjaftë interesë për ta njoftë këtë personalitet, brezat e sotëm edhe të ardhëshmit, Filozofin tonë Shqiptar, i cili bani nji jetë karrierë, si klerik i bekuem, si profesor i nderuem në Universitetet katolike në Amerikë , duke mos e ndërpre veprimtarinë e tij tepër frytdhënse deri kur i pat mbydhë sytë në mërgim siç thuhet në tokën e bekueme 

Sigurisht pra, këtë Intelektual duhet me e njoftë mirë Malsia e Madhe, me studimet dhe shkrimet e tij, si Teologun e Filozofin e vetëm të atyne trojeve aq të ndigjuemë epiko-historikë. Duhet ta njofin birin e dashtun Bajza e Kastratit ku ai lindi dhe pati hedhë hapat e parë të dijës, duhet të mësojnë prej aftësive që i dhuroi Hyu ; E pse jo ! Ndoshta edhe për të kenë krenarë për Doctor Profesor Nargajn. 

Ky shkrim ashtë tepër i pakët krejt i shkurtër, për me nxjerrë në dritë përmasat e këtij intelektuali, dhe duhet thanë nga ana tjetër se: ashtë e lehtë për me i rradhitë të gjitha këto faktë reale, që për nga krahasimi, nuk ka edhe nji Shqyptar që të ketë dhanë leksionë Filozofie për 32 vjetë rrjesht në SH.B.A. sikurse Padër Nargaj. 

Ashtu, sikurse duhet pohua terësisht e vërteta nga ana tjetër se, ashtë mjaft e vështirë që ta përshkruash portretin e ktij mendimtari që ka lanë gjurmë të pa shlyeme , në të gjithë ata studenta që ai ka nxjerrë, dhe këtu do mjaftonte të ndigjojsh vetëm njënin prej tynë kur thotë se ; Profesor Nargaj ishtë i rradhë dhe shumë i veçantë prej asaj aftësie që ai posedontë në trurin e tij, dhe metoda që përdorte për me ta ngulitë në mendje landën e vshtirë të Teologjisë. Ai ishtë nji Filozof, i cili, jo sepse ai e trajtontë shkencërisht atë landë të vshtirë, por kishte aftësi të rradha me dhanë mësim Filozofi. 

Prandaj, shpresojmë se në të ardhmën e afërt, do të dalin në dritë shkrime të plota, dhe fakte të tjera për të shkrua e folë mbi kët figurë të nderueme të *At Andreu Nargaj* (Kalaj) 

*Shënim:* 
1.Materiali u muar prej dokumentave që ndodhën në arshivën e Kuvendit Françëskan New-York . 
2- Njoftimi "_Nekrologjikë_" i Vatikanit që gjindet në faqet e e linkut të " Notizie Necrologice da Vaticano ".

______
Kjo u ba e mundun me kërkesën dhe përkujdesjën e veçante e shumë të interësueme dhe të përkushtueme të zotni Gaspër Kalaj në New-York U.S.A.

----------

